# New Billy Pate!



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

I know this is kinda a bragging thing, but I've wanted one of these for a long time and finally stumbled across the deal of a century on a "used" one. Actually I got it from a guy whos late wife owned it. It has never been used, just sat in the rack and looked purdy. Bought a new Mystic Tremor 8wt this past weekend and by the power vested in me, married the two. Just had to brag a little... been dreamin of a rig like this for a while and to do it at the price I did makes me even prouder!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Good job bro!!!!!


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Great score!
They do look good together. Now go catch a fish!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have two of the Pates, a Bonefish and a Tarpon, both direct drive. I wouldn't part with them. That reel, with a little care, will be just as good thirty years from now as it is today - no matter how many fish it's caught. Unlike every other premium reel the Pates don't have any bearings. There's nothing to go wrong and if you drop one it's strong enough not to deform or bend so all you get is another battle scar. For anyone wanting one, they're available every day as anglers sell them to buy prettier reels that aren't as strong. I have a lot of fly reels, the ones that go with me if I go overseas will be the Pates - they're as close to bullet proof as they come.


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

I agree, beautiful reels! Some day I hope to own one myself. I have always considered them the "Cadillac" of fly-reels. Some day......


----------



## TampaAngler (Mar 31, 2009)

We agree on the Pates! In fact, if anyone cares, Tibor stopped making the direct drive Billy Pate reels years ago. What a shame! You can get anti-reverse ones, but not the direct drive models. So, if you find one, you may wish to get it as the direct drive reels are great and priced right. Good fishing!


----------

